
The private sale of guns online  is virtually lawless - sophcw
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/now/politics/216689-the-private-sale-of-guns-online
======
0x49
The more I read articles like this, the more I realize that the war on drugs
parallels the new war on guns. The outcomes will also be similar: when you
restrict or outlaw something that people really want, they will just go to the
black market.

3D printers are getting cheaper and cheaper and you can actually make a real
gun from it. While these guns aren't that desirable or accurate, it's only a
matter of time before they are. So what then? Are we going to ban 3D printers
or make a person get a license??

